# Verkaufe Siemens Logo mit Zusatzmodulen, Netzteile und Logo Sof



## chris9028 (7 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich habe hir einige Sachen zu verkaufen, da ich eine Treibhaus Steuerung (Wasser, Fenster, Beleuchtung) für meinen Opa bauen wollte, habe schon die Meisten Teile bei ebay erworben, da mein Opa kürzlich verstorben ist, sind diese Teile jetzt hir zu erwerben:
1. Siemens Logo 12/24V DC gebraucht für (90 Euro)
2. Siemens Logo Digitale Erweiterungsmodule 8 Digitale ein und Ausgänge (Bestellnummer 6ED1 055-1NB10-0BA0) 3 Stück original verpackt und neu (90 Euro)
3. Siemens Logo Digitale Erweiterungsmodule 4 Digitale ein und Ausgänge (Bestellnummer: 6ED1 055-1MB00-0BA1) eins neu und original verpackt (70 Euro ) und eins gebraucht (55 Euro) 
4.Traco Power Netzteil (Modelnummer: TCL 120-124) mit 24V bei 5A (50 Euro)
5. Sitop Netzteil (70 Euro) genauere Daten (http://www.mercateo.com/p/108EL-443(...13333BA00.html) 
6. Labda DSP 60-12 Netzteil passend zur Logo genaue Daten:www.yeint.ru/suppliers/lambda/pdf/dsp.pdf (50 Euro)
7. Logo Soft Software original verpackt Version 3.1 mit beiligendem Upgrade auf 6.0 (das Neuste) (50 Euro)

Alle Preise sind auf VHB, bitte per PN melden.
Danke


----------



## chris9028 (9 September 2008)

Preise sind alle VHB und Bezahlung per paypal ist auch möglich, das Zeug muss weg^^


----------



## s.leuschke (11 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich glaube das ganze als Paket und mit super Preis lässt sich leichter absetzen. Die Logo finde ich zu teuer, zu dem Preis bekommst Du bei guten Konditionen fast die neue.
Hab bis vor einiger Zeit selbst viel mit Logo realisiert, bin aber irgendwann auf S7-300 umgestiegen. 
Wünsch Dir aber dennoch gutes Gelingen beim Verkaufen.

Gruss Sven


----------



## chris9028 (14 September 2008)

ja Packetangebote können mir auch gemacht werden und der Preis der Logo ist auch VHB, ich habe mich an den Preisen orientiert, die ich bezahlt habe.


----------



## chris9028 (27 Oktober 2008)

Bitte gebt Angebote ab, liegt immer noch alles rum


----------



## Stift1802 (29 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Du.
Sitop Netzteil (70 Euro)
Könnte noch ein Netzteil zuhause gebrauchen.
35 € ???

Gruß Micha


----------



## chris9028 (31 Oktober 2008)

Einigen wir uns auf 40 Euro und es ist deins, wenn du mal gucks wie teuer das neu ist, finde ich es fair.


----------



## Bestimmer (17 November 2008)

Hey machste mir en Paket Preis für:
1. Siemens Logo 12/24V DC gebraucht
2. Siemens Logo Digitale Erweiterungsmodule 8 Digitale ein und Ausgänge

Wäre echt nett 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen der Azubi ^^


----------



## Stift1802 (26 November 2008)

Super Preis 
Gute und schnelle Lieferung.
Gerne wieder.

Gruß Stift


----------



## chris9028 (15 Dezember 2008)

gebe auf alles nochmal 30 Prozent Wheinachtsrabatt, jedoch immernoch VHB erst recht wenn mehr genommen wird.


----------



## The EYE (16 Dezember 2008)

was ist denn überhaupt noch da? währe gut, wenn du die verkauften Sachen wegstreichen könntest


----------



## edison (16 Dezember 2008)

chris9028 schrieb:


> Siemens Logo Digitale Erweiterungsmodule 4 Digitale ein und Ausgänge (Bestellnummer: 6ED1 055-1MB00-0BA1) eins neu und original verpackt (70 Euro ) und eins gebraucht (55 Euro)


 
Zu dem Preis gibts die Teile beim Großhändler, bist Du Dir mit der Preisgestaltung sicher?


----------

